#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What can usual users do to grow computer and internet security?

## Bhavya

Computers, smartphones and internet are essential to nearly everybodys lives. We use them in our office and at home. Often there are several computers in all our houses. Then there are smartphones which are fundamentally become our computers. With everybody using computers and smartphones on a day-to-day basis they are flattering more and more open to cyber criminals and hackers. It can possibly affect all kinds of computers whether you are running Mac OS, Windows, Linux or a smartphone. Can you guys tell me what can usual users do to grow computer and internet security?

----------

